#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  The marriage of twins.

## Pragmatic

First a picture of them in hospital on their birth day.



6 years later their wedding day. Women preparing the food.



The bride getting ready.



Bride and groom are ready.

----------


## boloa

Looking forward to seeing some more photos of the ceremony.

How have you explained this to your children and do they understand it just for good luck and a fun day for the family  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Food being prepared for the spirits in the garden. The dogs'll eat that later.



The Sin Sot being prepared. I have to pay a dowery for my own daughter to marry my son.  :Confused: 



Missus put together 19,999 Baht and 9 Baht gold. Supposed to be lucky numbers.



The man preparing the alter. He was a big dude for a Thai.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I just showed this to my 15 year old male/female twins.

Reaction? YUCK!

----------


## baldrick

your wife in the bright floral dress is quite cute  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Family shot. 



The ceremony starts. My MiL on the left. It was on her insistence that the ceremony took place. 



The MiL showing the sin sot.




The spectators.



The happy couple with their mother.



Just about the end now. Water is poured over the couples hands.



All finished now.



Girls posing.



And the starving audience retire to the communal table, the floor.



Thanks for viewing.

----------


## nigelandjan

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ^^

----------


## Pragmatic

> How have you explained this to your children and do they understand it just for good luck and a fun day for the family


The twins have always known that this ceremony would take place. I'm not sure they're of an age where they can fully understand the tradition behind it.

----------


## Pragmatic

> your wife in the bright floral dress is quite cute


She has her moments. She actually looks better with the light out. I kid you not.

----------


## taxexile

what is the tradition behind it?

----------


## boloa

Thanks for sharing Pragmatic and have a great day 

And good to see the mods taking off the trolling posts  :Wink:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^What is the tradition behind the ceremony?

Filipinos do some weird stuff as well, but I've never heard of this one before, despite having lived in LOS for some years, about 1/2 of it in the province.

----------


## Norton

> what is the tradition behind it?


Belief the twins were lovers in a previous life. Purely a ceremonial thing intended to bring good luck to the kids and the family.

Odd to us but then again lot's of things are in the LoS.

----------


## nigelandjan

Good to see some cushions on those horrible hard chairs 

Wish I had a £1 for every time I have stubbed my toes on them poxy things , they are so heavy nevr budge an inch .

Beautifull looking family ,, you must be very proud

----------


## misskit

That is a good looking family you have there, Pragmatic.

You look like a young James Caan!

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Eliminator

Who gets the SIN SOD/SOT whatever?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Who gets the SIN SOD/SOT whatever?


 The sin sot is just for show on this occasion.

----------


## Pragmatic

> what is the tradition behind it?


As Norton correctly said. It's believed the twins were boyfriend/girlfriend in a previous life but never married. They were then reincarnated as twins boy/girl. So to make sure they never get separated again they are (village ceremony) wed as children.

----------


## Norton

> The sin sot is just for show on this occasion.


Goes to the parents of the bride. Enjoy papa.  :Smile:

----------


## Kurgen

Good luck to you and yours P and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Latindancer

I had never heard of this tradition either. Thanks for sharing family photos, Pragmatic. They're lovely kids; you should be very happy and proud.

----------


## Iceman123

My wife has a twin nephew and niece who went through this ceremony. She says the ceremony will be repeated again when they are 14 yo.

----------


## crepitas

> Family shot. 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceremony starts. My MiL on the left. It was on her insistence that the ceremony took place. 
> 
> 
> 
> The MiL showing the sin sot.
> ...



great pics, great family....congrats to all. I have adult Canadian Twin boys and my wife is a twin...certainly something special...

----------


## Dillinger

If your wife is a twin you have a good chance of having twins yourself

----------


## Iceman123

> If your wife is a twin you have a good chance of having twins yourself


Dr Dill, have a read at the above brainfart - there is no way that I have any chance of having twins regardless of my wife's status.
 :rofl:

----------


## Dillinger

I know where's a couple of Twins you can have regardless of whether you have a wife or not  :Wink: 

The point I was making Andy M.O  :Smile: is twins run mainly down the Maternal side

----------


## Stinky

There is much to be said for maintaining traditions even if they are rather rather bizarre to Jonny Foreigner, one of the beauties here is that folks can practice the bizarre without fear of social services taking their kids away from them for emotional abuse.

----------


## thaimeme

> There is much to be said for maintaining traditions even if they are rather rather bizarre to Jonny Foreigner, one of the beauties here is that folks can practice the bizarre without fear of social services taking their kids away from them for emotional abuse.


Yep...

----------


## Pragmatic

My children (3) were all conceived at the same time using IVF but born 16 months apart. My wife gave up trying to explain to the village women as they haven't a clue about these things. Basically they're triplets born months apart.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I'm with the village women - clueless. How's that work?

----------


## Pragmatic

The fertility clinic fertilized 15 eggs. One egg was implanted and produced a daughter. The rest of the eggs were frozen. My wife was implanted 6 months after the first daughter was born with 2 eggs that had been frozen, resulting in twins.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Got it. Thank you.

----------


## Topper

So it's not genetics that produced the twins, but science.  

Very cool and thanks for sharing it.  I've been here yonks and never heard of that ceremony.

----------


## kingwilly

Triplets, (sort of) separated by time. cool. Lovely family, nice ceremony. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## mingmong

/\ ditto, I never knew about this folklore, I did have  the idea of Twins was bad-luck, but my Thai wife would adore to have 2.

----------


## fishlocker

Well good luck then. I enjoyed the pics. All the best to the children. I trust they will do well.

----------


## cdnski12

The "Husband" seems really thrilled with the whole affair?

----------


## baldrick

twins have a bad luck connatation in parts of madagascar

----------


## Pragmatic

> The "Husband" seems really thrilled with the whole affair?


He doesn't like having to pose for photo's. My missus worships the ground he walks on and he knows it.

----------


## terry57

^

Really great family thread mate, these are the best threads on this forum. 

Great stuff and very Interesting. 

Cheers.

----------


## Takeovers

Great thread thanks for sharing. My wife likes the children, of course. Though as Filipina she finds the ceremony weird. :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Great thread thanks for sharing. My wife likes the children, of course. Though as Filipina she finds the ceremony weird.


 Thanks to all replies. I too found the ceremony weird but no harm was caused and it's not often the locals see this ceremony. We're happy in helping to keep the tradition alive.

----------


## Pragmatic

> My wife likes the children, of course.


This is a little off topic but relevant in how Thais think.

A few months back we were selling out Fortuner. A guy bought it from us without really giving it the once over. The reason for buying was solely based on that we had twins. His married son hadn't produced children and the car was for him. It was hoped that the karma from the car would pass on to the son and trigger a reaction. True story.

----------


## Kurgen

What would have happened if the twins were the same sex, do they still 'marry'?

that's an honest question btw.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ No ceremony. Nothing. I asked the same question. 
Some say, on here, that having twins is seen to be bad luck. Ive asked about this also. I can't find any evidence to support that.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Seen as good luck here in the Phils.................says I having just paid next year's tuition....X2.

----------


## Kurgen

> ^Seen as good luck here in the Phils.................says I having just paid next year's tuition....X2.


don't they have the 'buy 1 get 1 free' scheme?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It unfortunately never appears to be valid on anything I have to pay....X2.

Which so far today has been Tae Kwan Do weekly payment - X2; Karate weekly payment - X2; annual tuition - X2; Starbucks - X2,...............................you get the drift. And it's only noon.

----------


## panama hat

> Some say, on here, that having twins is seen to be bad luck. Ive asked about this also. I can't find any evidence to support that.


I think they're talking about albinos . . .  :Smile: 


Excellent thread, thank you for sharing

----------


## stroller

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> The sin sot is just for show on this occasion.
> 
> 
> Goes to the parents of the bride. Enjoy papa.


I bet the gold will be 'confiscated', or are you wearing earrings, pragmatic?  :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

That is an interesting post....I knew nothing of this tradition.....Congrats on having a fine family there mate.

----------

